# Dwarf Hamster Cage recommendations?



## iFallOffStuff (Aug 22, 2016)

So my parents turned down the idea of getting two cages and joining them with tubes, so I'm wondering if anyone knows of a good cage that will comfortably fit 2 dwarf hamsters, I'll make sure that I have 2 water bottles and feed bowls so it doesn't matter if the cage only has one.

Budget : £50


----------



## myhamsteroreo (Apr 4, 2017)

you could try the Alaska cage. its of amazon and is £40. its 84cm long which Is perfect for any hamster.

Freya x


----------



## iFallOffStuff (Aug 22, 2016)

myhamsteroreo said:


> you could try the Alaska cage. its of amazon and is £40. its 84cm long which Is perfect for any hamster.
> 
> Freya x


thanks for your help (again) seems perfect!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

You can get the Alaska even cheaper from zooplus


----------

